# Display stand



## Chippygeoff (31 Oct 2012)

Hi Guys. I am getting very tight for space when i attend craft fairs despite having 3 tables. I have so much to display. Most of the items I make are small, up to about 10 inches by about 5 inches. I have a three tier stand and another single tier stand. I would like to make a new display unit but it would have to be collapsable to fit in the car. What I am thinking of is something along the lines of 4 feet high and about 3 feet wide. The main part of the display would be something like lightweight spur type shelving. with 2 uprights screwed to something like 3 x 1 and about 2 feet apart. I would want as many brackets as i could fit to take say 5 inch wide shelves. Ideally I would like to fit 8 or 9 shelves. What I cant quite get my head around is how to make a base for it. I would like to keep the display as upright as i can get it. What readily came to mind was a hinged leg on the back with a cord fitted so it only opens out so far. There is a possibility I may have to clamp it to the table as well while it is in use. Any ideas would be very welcome.


----------



## Chrispy (31 Oct 2012)

Just thinking out loud as it were, how about six or seven boxes 3' long 8" wide 7" deep fill up with stock when in the car, empty out and turn on sides on table arrange stock, then put next box on top untill you have your "bookcase" of shelves. or you could make the boxes nest one inside another then stacked on edge to make your display.


----------



## Shultzy (1 Nov 2012)

Another way is to make a cupboard with shelves using KD bolted fittings similar to these

http://www.technologystudent.com/joints/kdown1.htm


----------

